# Bouncers 22 vs 2009 Nissan GTR - yummy :o)



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Good friend of mine just picked this up and asked if he could have a few layers of 'the good stuff' over it.

The car does need correction but overall came out quite well. :thumb:

Washed 2BM then rinsed & dried

22 applied to take it back to bling factor. :thumb:



















Tiger Stripes !!!



























Bonnet


















Roof









Hose vid I'll put up later :driver:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

:doublesho that looks amazing. great job on the wax bouncer:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks great...........can't wait to try my pot ;0)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb: 

Bouncers 22 type of shine looks glassy , reflective shine ?


----------



## minimanspk (Sep 29, 2011)

Im so glad that I brought I tub of this amazing results


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good mate.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

That's blingggggggg alright:doublesho


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

glad i just ordered some of this now 
will now sit by the door till its delivered


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Totally stunning Jay, that Bouncers 22 is awesome and I am loving the way it looks sitting on my Dads Honda and my Cougar !

And that black beast above that you have done looks amazing mate


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good Jay :argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Totally stunning Jay, that Bouncers 22 is awesome and I am loving the way it looks sitting on my Dads Honda and my Cougar !
> 
> And that black beast above that you have done looks amazing mate


Have you put any photos up Mark?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

amazing, both the car and the wax


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Have you put any photos up Mark?


Not yet 

But will get some sorted out and popped up in Showroom the next time I wash the Cougar - It got very dirty this morning as I had to visit a mate who lives on a farm down a dirty dirt road !!!


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Very impressive. I definitely need to order some of that wax!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks amazing, so much reflection there, extreme reflexivity on that colour, great results...

Amazing pictures there.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

looks amazing, need to pull my finger out and get some, you thinking of making any more wax in the not to distant future?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looks awesome, i keep swaying to buy a black gtr but black will be a nightmare to keep looking awesome all the time


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

WHAT A SHED!!!!! Seen better................................................... Who the hell am i kidding, what a weapon...... Im in love..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

niceeee 

still haven't had time to test that one you gave me jay.. sorry, will get to it i promise lol


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

looks the dogs danglies that Jay :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very aggressive motor from the rear with some fantastic reflections great job on the GTR


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

As I said, the Nissan does need correction really - Initial test found it had very little in the way of protection, big slabs of water staying on the panels and about as much beading as if I'd wiped it with a bannana.

Anyway with just 1 layer of 22 I decided to do a small vid capture from my phone.

This was dried off and layer 2 applied an hour later :thumb:

Now it laughs in the face of rain :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Another vid after that showing through open hose - bear in mind this is just one layer of 22 on the paint and it's not been corrected.

Also 22 was used on all the carbon fibre and Alloys :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there mate

Pukka motor :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice one Jay, but damn that orange peel on the wing!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

nogrille said:


> nice one Jay, but damn that orange peel on the wing!


I know  All over the car - proper lets it down.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That wax of yours Bouncer looks the biz, GTR looks superb with it on.

Kev


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't wait to get winter over with and try my Tub out on my car  ......... can't wait to see how it looks on a solid red paint  

James


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:doublesho I need to try some bouncers 22 wax :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Looks reaaaaally good mate :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nogrille said:


> nice one Jay, but damn that orange peel on the wing!


to be fair to nissan its 60k new, not 200+ so hand finishing/flatting/polishing isn't gonna happen at that price.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful looking finish there mate :thumb:


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> to be fair to nissan its 60k new, not 200+ so hand finishing/flatting/polishing isn't gonna happen at that price.


My skoda has hardly any orange peel and it definately cost less than £60K


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wowzers! Thats reflective :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

looking good fella :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Will most definetly be ordering some now  thanks for skinting me out even more :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Always loved these cars and the wax puts the icing on the cake top work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The reflections are amazing..


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

I might give it a try. looks very tempting


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking Goooood


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Going to order some in my next purchase


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

were can I buy one? I couldnt find it :S


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Really nice finish! Some of the best reflections I think I've seen.

You'll be pleased to hear it's selling well also!

Tim


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow. That car looks absolutely stunning. Great work


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Like glass!! lovely reflections!


----------

